# Oh, no....Chris Hansen arrested (NBC Dateline)



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

Don't remember Chris? I confess I liked him as host of "To Catch a Predator".






I was hoping he would host "To Catch a Porch Pirate".

Nope.  He was arrested the other day for passing a $13,000 bad check.  (WTH?)

_To Catch a Predator" host Chris Hansen was arrested Monday after he allegedly wrote bad checks to a vendor he owed money to, according to police. __Hansen turned himself into the Stamford Police Department in Connecticut after a warrant was issued for his arrest on a felony charge of issuing a bad check, Stamford Sgt. Sean Scanlan said.
_
(more and photo)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/catch-predator-host-chris-hansen-arrested-over-13-000-bounced-n959471


----------



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2019)

Chris  WHO ?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Chris  WHO ?



Wake up, Falcon.

The first sentence of my post answers your question...and the video...and the linked article.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh dear. Wasn't he caught cheating on his wife close to 10 years ago? (video not related to the cheating)


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

RR, I recently heard that he'd cheated on his wife (with some woman who also worked at NBC) but he & wife must have patched things up because they're still together.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm  NOT  asleep.  Just my  way of saying  that  I  never  heard  of him.

CALM  DOWN !


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2019)

Falcon said:


> I'm  NOT  asleep.  Just my  way of saying  that  I  never  heard  of him.
> 
> CALM  DOWN !



:tongue:


----------

